# before doubling over in pain.



## dhsfgjsdf (Sep 24, 2012)

There was a human woman present in the cabin, before doubling over in pain. 

The shifter-killers take their new ally Hoyt to a remote cabin, 
Bones Season 8 Episode 2 
where they reveal his initiation rite: he?ll have to kill a bound, and silvered Jessica! Hoyt is clearly troubled by the thought, as Bones Season 8 Episode 2 the gang taunts her and locks the two alone in the room to do the bloody deed. Meanwhile, Sookie and Jason pay a visit to Claude at the Faerie club, who reluctantly agrees to Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 help them figure out who killed their parents. Elsewhere out on the road, Lafayette uses a stash of vampire blood to repair the damage from his lips being sewn shut, as a vision of Jesus appears in the passenger seat, holding his hand.Bones Season 8 Episode 2 
Over at the police station, Sam shifts into a Cobra to coax information out of the shifter killer, when Luna (still as Sam) arrives at the station, very much confusing Andy. She seeks out the equally confused Sam, believing her transformation will kill her as it did Sam?s brother. Out at the bridge where her parents died, the Faeries attempt to lead Sookie to inhabit Dancing with the Stars Season 15 Episode 1 the mind of her mother that night (because Einstein was half-fairy, and time travel and stuff), and Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 our heroine has a vision. Though she sees through her mother?s eyes, and the vampire?s after that, she can?t make out the creature?s face. Just then, Sookie sees that Claudine was there that night, and blasted the creature with her magic. 
Though it seems to cause him a great deal of confusion, Hoyt hovers over Jessica Bones Season 8 Episode 2 pondering whether or not to kill her, considering she slept with his best friend, and admits she could never love him again. He places the barrel to her temple, as the man outside Downton Abbey Season 3 Episode 2 hears a shot. When he rushes in to see the results, a freed Jessica appears from behind, How I Met Your Mother Season 8 Episode 1 and snaps his neck! Jessica thanks Hoyt for freeing her, as he heads out to get them some help (being daylight, and all), but his response is?well?terse. 

_____________________


----------

